# The Diablo 2 party!



## Overread (Feb 29, 2008)

well dusting off my old copy of this game and putting it into the drive game me a thought, many here have this game and its not a system burner like some of the more modern RPGs - so I thought how about we all get together and have a multiplayer game of it!
Starting from scratch with new characters and playing with the Lord of Destruction Expansion - - so who wants to join? Once we get a good few sign up we set a time and start the slaying of monsters many!


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2008)

How would it work?  Don't I have to own the game?




And I'd be a n00b, having never played Diablo.  Although I'm decent at games...


----------



## Overread (Mar 1, 2008)

its not a difficult game to get used to - gameplay mechanics are simple, character design a little more complex, but there is a wealth of adivce on that and if you can work out DnD then this is simple. but yes you would need a copy of the game - though its selling very cheap now - just look out in bargin bins and the sold out ranges


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2008)

Okay, well, money is uber-tight, as always, but I'll keep my eyes peeled for a copy.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 5, 2008)

The trouble with me is my copy of Diablo 2 the code for it got smudged and i cant read it any more therefore I cant install it and I don't want to buy it again. Its a shame too because they should have used better printing techniques which would have avoided this problem. No way should the code get smudged like that, there are two characters in the code that are no longer readable. I have no idea how it happened because I keep all my games on book shelves in their original boxes...I keep very good care of all my games so I really do feel it is Blizzard's fault in the printing/ink they used, and in no way is this my own fault due to improper care.


----------



## Overread (Apr 5, 2008)

Rahl - if you contact Blizzard support there is a way to get your CD key back!
I have heard others that have done so, though I have no idea as to the process past contacting the support group


----------



## Duchessprozac (Apr 6, 2008)

I would join in but a) I don't have the LoD expansion and b) D2 along with a load of other older games makes my computer reboot at random.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2008)

It might take a while, Rahl, but you could play ye olde guessingge gaeme.

If it's only two characters that are unreadable, then there are only 630 combinations it could be. Just go through them logically: 1Q, 1W, 1E, 1R etc up to 0M.


----------



## Duchessprozac (Apr 12, 2008)

Bit late now, I guess, but I picked up Lord of Destruction for a whopping 99 pence yesterday and it's in near perfect condition. Greatly reduced from the £12.99 game have been selling it for until recently. So if any one is up for a game then I'm certain I can find the time to play for a while.


----------



## Rae (Apr 12, 2008)

I truly wish I could join!  I am so busy with school and work, and with the crappy connection we call dial-up, I'm afraid that when I do get around to playing, the Ultimate Lag Monster will show up.

Perhaps in the near future we'll upgrade to Cable or such.


----------



## Wybren (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd have to install it again but.. I'm up for it.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 14, 2008)

Played the first one but not the sequel but depending on when you'd be playing I may well buy a copy and join in.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 17, 2008)

Just re bought D2, loaded it into my machine aaaannnnd, it didnt work, was very miffed then had a brain wavve  (this dosnt happen often) loaded in the add on Lord of destruction and lo and behold it worked! SO am thinking i might join your party some time Overread.


----------



## Overread (Apr 17, 2008)

hehe we seem to be getting some interest 
its a quick game to pick up Ice - though I strongly recommend getting the latest patch for it - adds a lot to the game including synergy (the powers at low levels can add bonuses to powers at later levels).
The only other tip I have is not to spend ability points always as you get them - sometimes it better to wait and build up a collection and then upgrade a more powerful ability later with them.

So with the interest time to start planning proper - I am thinking of a new game and new characters - that way we all start from the same point.
As for times, I think the weekend will be a good start - 
rules - only real rule is that there is no playing with this character outside of team play, but after each game the average level will be posted up - so if you miss a session you can move up to that level and not get left behind


----------



## Duchessprozac (Apr 17, 2008)

It looks like I'm not going to be able to play still. as it keeps blue screening my computer about five minutes in and I can't seem to fix the problem.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 17, 2008)

I was playing D2 for a few years before this Overread, my copy died with my old computer just getting back into it. I've got a Necromancer and a Barbarian I'm mucking about with. I originally got up to the last area (hell) I think in D2 before I added the add on pack. What do you reccomend weapon mastery wise for a Barbarian?


----------



## Overread (Apr 17, 2008)

I must be honest and admit that I have never played with the barbarian.
The only character that I have ever got all the way to the end with (and killed Baal) was the assassin - abuse of cobra strike


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, i'm amazed. I usually go for brute strength first and stealth and subtelty later, what can I say I'm that kinda guy! 

Good on you beating it I got close but now I know my way round it am going to really hammer it in the next few weeks let me know when you are ready to start the Party!


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

Overread said:


> So with the interest time to start planning proper - I am thinking of a new game and new characters - that way we all start from the same point.
> As for times, I think the weekend will be a good start -
> rules - only real rule is that there is no playing with this character outside of team play, but after each game the average level will be posted up - so if you miss a session you can move up to that level and not get left behind


 
That's the big question what Time? I think I'm about 7 hours in front of the UK, I don't mind playing late in fact late Saturday may be the easiest time for me but what about everyone else? Any preference for a time OR?


----------



## Wybren (Apr 18, 2008)

I am 9 hours ahead at the moment. I am fine with playing of an evening on a saturday.


----------



## Overread (Apr 18, 2008)

hmm *does counting late at night*
if I average 8 hours ahead
,
,
,
its during our daytime - that I can live with  (in theory I should be free, though family can be maddening at times - so if I get held up with something I will say so here and another will have ot set-up the game)

Now the important bit is that we all log onto the same gobal region - there are 3 (if memory serves) EU, USA and something else (Eastern/asian I think)


----------



## Wybren (Apr 18, 2008)

I better go and find my copy


----------



## Quokka (Apr 18, 2008)

I think I better go buy mine


----------



## Wybren (Apr 18, 2008)

oh and will we need to get the expansion pack as well?


----------



## Overread (Apr 23, 2008)

...............I admit forgetting about this last weeks diablo game  - and as I am back to uni this weekend I can't run it this week at all

and yes I think you need the expansion to be able to play online (its cheap though)


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 29, 2008)

I got my new copy from "GAME" in Edinburgh for £15 that was game and expansion. On things like play and other sites it really shouldnt cost much at all.

My Barbarian is hitting end of level 1 blues, as I call it just trying to take on the bad guys before Andarial.

When we start this will we have to start from level 1? I admit to knowing virtually nout about this. Tried to do WarcraftIII online and was resoundingly ignored.


----------



## Overread (Apr 29, 2008)

I think it will be better if we start from level one all round - that way we are all on an equal footing
also whilst you can level up a character in singleplayer you can't (I don't think) export them to a multiplayer game - there you have to make a new character
so you get to try someone new if you wish


----------

